# Possible Choi Yong Sool pictures in Japan



## American HKD (Dec 24, 2004)

Looks like Choi IMO. 2nd from left and center.

These pictures came from Daito Ryu USA.

Cooooooool Stuff !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iron_ox (Dec 24, 2004)

Hello all,

Sorry, both of those pics are from Korea.  First is in original dojang, Suh, Bok Sub is second from right.  Choi, Yong Sul is second from left.

Second picture also shows Choi with Suh, Bok Sub - I'll see if I can dig up that location.


----------



## American HKD (Dec 25, 2004)

iron_ox said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Sorry, both of those pics are from Korea. First is in original dojang, Suh, Bok Sub is second from right. Choi, Yong Sul is second from left.
> 
> Second picture also shows Choi with Suh, Bok Sub - I'll see if I can dig up that location.


I never saw these before and just thought maybe they were from Japan


----------



## iron_ox (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello Stuart,

What is interesting is the fact that Dojunim Choi is wearing a dobok in the first picture, which is uncommon for many of the pictures of him that are currently available.


----------



## American HKD (Dec 25, 2004)

Choi looks pretty fit and strong in this picture. I always saw the old man pictures so this is nice change for me to see.


----------



## howard (Dec 27, 2004)

these pictures are also on the jungkikwan website (http://jungkikwan.com/). for any of you who can read korean (i can't), there may be some information about the pictures in the accompanying narrative on the website.


----------

